# Attaching HC cuba with superglue gel ?



## Sean W. (Oct 12, 2013)

you can use the rockwool that the HC is grown in as an anchor to shove in the crevices of the rocks and wood. HC isnt that much of a root feeder, more of a water column feeder.

skip to 10:30 for illustration of how to do this


----------



## Toronto planted tank (Mar 28, 2014)

Thanks.

I am not sure the HC that I will get will be grown on wool.

Since you mention..they are nor root feeders..I guess attaching some roots with superglue shouldn't affect the plant.


----------



## jmsaltfish797 (Oct 27, 2012)

as long as its a cyanoacrilate based glue, shouldnt have any issues. just place the glue on the roots and stick it to the wood. you wont even have to drain the tank. ive used this method in my reef tank for years and it works great.


----------



## Toronto planted tank (Mar 28, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

HC is indeed a root feeder which is why it has roots. I've never tried glue so I don't know if it will work, but I suspect the glue might incidentally kill portions of it, and it will eventually float away.


----------



## Toronto planted tank (Mar 28, 2014)

Hmm

The plot thickens


----------



## Sean W. (Oct 12, 2013)

Solcielo lawrencia said:


> HC is indeed a root feeder which is why it has roots. I've never tried glue so I don't know if it will work, but I suspect the glue might incidentally kill portions of it, and it will eventually float away.


thats silly, Anubias Nana has roots, but its a water column feeder. by your logic any plant that has roots is a root feeder. HC is not a root feeder, it has roots, pathetic ones at that, it may take some nutrients from its roots, but it is much more of a water column feeder.

to the OP, id make a point of getting a HC pot grown in rockwool, that will be your best bet, dont glue it in place. Use the wool it was grown in as an anchor, thats the best way.


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

Get some fishing line and tie clumps of HC to where you want it.


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

Sean W. said:


> thats silly, Anubias Nana has roots, but its a water column feeder. by your logic any plant that has roots is a root feeder. HC is not a root feeder, it has roots, pathetic ones at that, it may take some nutrients from its roots, but it is much more of a water column feeder.
> 
> to the OP, id make a point of getting a HC pot grown in rockwool, that will be your best bet, dont glue it in place. Use the wool it was grown in as an anchor, thats the best way.


Anubias feeds through its roots as well. That's why it has roots. I don't know where the idea came from that Anubias' roots are functionally (nutrient uptake) useless. How else can it grow emersed? How can HC grow emersed as well if it's roots are functionally useless? Plants have roots for a reason regardless of what humans think of them.


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

If a plant can grow emersed it is a root feeder plain and simple. Also HC grows a lot quicker and thicker emersed.


----------



## Mark.burns43 (Jun 12, 2014)

I tied mine with fishing line to a piece of Malaysian drift wood.


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

Solcielo lawrencia said:


> Anubias feeds through its roots as well. That's why it has roots. I don't know where the idea came from that Anubias' roots are functionally (nutrient uptake) useless. How else can it grow emersed? How can HC grow emersed as well if it's roots are functionally useless? Plants have roots for a reason regardless of what humans think of them.


I think its more that its just acceptable for these plants to take in nutrients from the water column. The roots definitely do take up nutrients but these plants don't rely on their roots for nutrient uptake and thus can be planted out of substrate.

At least that's the theory with HC, I can only speak for anubias.


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

HybridHerp said:


> I think its more that its just acceptable for these plants to take in nutrients from the water column. The roots definitely do take up nutrients but these plants don't rely on their roots for nutrient uptake and thus can be planted out of substrate.
> 
> At least that's the theory with HC, I can only speak for anubias.


Roots do not have to be buried in substrate to uptake nutrients.


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

Yah but then it's still fine being a water column feeder even with it's roots.

Anyways I think we are going off topic a little.

How well does HC grow with exposed roots is more the question.


----------



## Toronto planted tank (Mar 28, 2014)

Hi Guys

The issue I have is that the places I want to attach the HC are not tieable/reachable.

Gluing will make the scape look much better.

Confused


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

Either plant stem-by stem or shove the wool into the substrate in larger-ish groups. Both of these methods have worked for me (have not tried the glue or tie-down though)

The superglue idea sounds solid though - akin to tying it to a rock or something.

It is usually recommended to get the roots into the substrate right off the bat.


----------



## Toronto planted tank (Mar 28, 2014)

I wish there was substrate on the driftwood.


----------

